# did soil pH meters ever work?



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I bought one of these off amazon, $10, does light, pH, and moisture.
not this exact one in the pic, there are dozens of different brands.

the pH never moves from 7, I have soil that analyzed at 4.8
the moisture reading only works if i put the probes in a glass of water, which it says to not do. But if i put soil in a glass, add 1/3 water it's obviously _moist_ the meter doesn't read any different.

did these things ever work? or have they always been divining rods?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I wouldn't trust those tools. I'd rather use a ph kit with liquid and a dropper with some soil and de-ionized water or whatever you're supposed to use.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have compared the pH level indicated by similar products with results obtained from a lab. The DIY pH meters are not accurate.


----------

